# Helsinki December 2 ride



## Jonesy33 (Mar 18, 2008)

I will be in Tallinn Estonia on business Next Week, and haven't gotten any responses to asking about local riding in Tallinn...

thinking about hopping the Ferry across to Helsinki and riding there... just to say I rode in Helsinki finland!

Any Helsinki trail riders available on December 3 mid-day to show a visiting Yank the good trails...

Be my guide and lunch afterwards will be on me


----------



## Cocobelle (Jan 30, 2012)

*I'm sorry to see you didn't get any answers...*

Apparently there aren't very many Finnish people here on mtbr.com. I'm sure there would have been several eager guides to give you a tour had they known about your wish.  You wouldn't even have to pay for lunch I guess.. 
I live in Finland but a few hundred miles from Helsinki. Please let me know if you plan to visit Finland. I could send your message forward to a club in the Helsinki area.


----------

